# I have Obamas daddies pipe!!



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I was smoking a bowl of LNF in my kaywoodie and was watching some news channel and they show a old pic of obamas Dad smoking a pipe and dang it to Betsy I think the are the same!



Pretty cool.


what do you all think??


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

not sure why the pics are not showing


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

A very similar pipe at the very least.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

no worries. i see them now.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

throw it away!:lever:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Apparently Obama's dad was "Raj" from What's Happening. :biggrin1:


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Too close to call. Id destroy it in a pool of gasoline just to make sure...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Shame, otherwise a nice looking pipe.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

B.L. Sims said:


> Too close to call. Id destroy it in a pool of gasoline just to make sure...


+1 :lol:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

got some obama hate up in this house XD (not that im an advocate for him myself either though)

nice pipe 

his dad looks a lot like Raj haha


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I love Obama too!

Gasoline? No! Devote this pipe to Mixture 79!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool. 

I voted for Obama for both U.S. Senate and president. I only mention it so this place doesn't look like a total echo chamber.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> +1 :lol:


+ 2 :second:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

yea not a big obama fan either but the pipe is a good smoker. it doesn't take to flakes good but its fine with all other kinds of cuts.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> Apparently Obama's dad was "Raj" from What's Happening. :biggrin1:


Rofl ound:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Cool.
> 
> I voted for Obama for both U.S. Senate and president. I only mention it so this place doesn't look like a total echo chamber.


I think this is the first forum I've been too where both sides of the political spectrum (usually) get along and have meaningful discussions.

No need to burn the pipe because of a dubious similarity to a pipe used by political figure's family member. If it is a good pipe, it's a good pipe.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I think this is the first forum I've been too where both sides of the political spectrum (usually) get along and have meaningful discussions.


Maybe we should make a requirement that all politicians also be pipe smokers.:bounce:<O</O


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Or only pipe smokers are allowed to be politicians


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I only mention it so this place doesn't look like a total echo chamber.


:tpd:


----------

